# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  www.leechers.awmn

## taotao

σχετικα με το συγκεκριμενο site θελω να ρωτησω τι εχει γινει και δεν λειτουργει.

----------


## nOiz

Αν μάθεις πες μας κι εμάς...  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ναι και εγω θελω να μαθω

----------


## fengi1

Ενας χτυπημενος δισκος και ενα σκλι ( οπως το λεν στ αγρινιο ) στην ταρατσα λενε οι πληροφοριες  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Γρηγορα το file Scavenger!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

τους εξαρτημενους δεν τους σκεφτεται κανεις???ελεος ποια σε αυτον τον τοπο!!  ::

----------


## anka

Σήκωσε το, το γ@..νο δεν μπορώ, δεν μπορώ να περιμένω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrismarine

εγώ άλλα έμαθα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> εγώ άλλα έμαθα


  ::   ::

----------


## hq

αν υπαρχει αναγκη για σκληρο δισκο μπορουμε να κανουμε και δωρεα .
αν χρειαστει κατι τετοιο ας μαθουμε τι δισκος υπαρχει αναγκη να βρεθει.

----------


## yang

> ενα σκλι ( οπως το λεν στ αγρινιο ) :


Ωππ.... μας πιάσανε.
Απου που είσι φούλιμ?

----------


## fengi1

Καμμια σχεση ... Ειχα ομως στη δουλεια μερικους απο εκει και εμαθα την διαλεκτο  ::

----------


## DrLO

Το συγκεκριμένο site το επισκεπτόμουν αμέσως όταν ερχόμουν Ελλάδα για να "φωρτώσω" υλικό να πάρω εδώ.

Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μάθω τι έχει συμβεί, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κρύβουμε. (ας είναι και με pm)

----------


## taotao

απο οτι ακουσα φημολογειται οτι ζητηθηκε να γινει συνδρομητικο,δηλαδη θα πρεπει να δωσουμε καποιο αντιτιμο για να μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε αρχεια.
χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω καποιον αυτο ακουστηκε χωρις να υπαρχει καποια αποδειξη για τα λεγομενα μου,,,απλα φημες και μακαρι να ειναι φημες.

----------


## andreas

Τελιακ εχετε πολυ πλακα!!

Ειναι σε εξελιξη δυο πραματα

1. Δεν το βλεπω το μηχανημα ουτε απο sshουτε με σειριακη οποτε πρεπει να το κατεβασω κατω - οι τελευταιες πληροφοριες λενε προλημα στον δισκο

2. το σιτε μεταφερεται στα καινουργια μηχανηματα! Οποτε λιγο υπομονη....

----------


## Orocil2006

...καλή ανάρωστη στην Skylitsa...μας ελειψε κιολας....!!!

----------


## andreas

Παιδια βαρεθηκα το σιτε το κατεβαζω....

----------


## nOiz

> 2. το σιτε μεταφερεται στ*α* καινουργι*α* μηχανημα*τα*! Οποτε λιγο υπομονη....


Όλε  ::

----------


## hOG*

> Παιδια βαρεθηκα το σιτε το κατεβαζω....


Βλέπω να βγαίνουν μαχαίρια άμα κατέβει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

το κατεβαζω το σιτε λεμε  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Έπεσε και ο litrotis(?) για συμπαράσταση... και τα στερητικά σύνδρομα έχουν αρχίσει και πλυθαίνουν  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> απο οτι ακουσα φημολογειται οτι ζητηθηκε να γινει συνδρομητικο,δηλαδη θα πρεπει να δωσουμε καποιο αντιτιμο για να μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε αρχεια.
> χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω καποιον αυτο ακουστηκε χωρις να υπαρχει καποια αποδειξη για τα λεγομενα μου,,,απλα φημες και μακαρι να ειναι φημες.



Για πες μου απο που το εμαθες.... 

Ρε δεν ντρεπεστε λιγουλακι? Λιγη τσιπα δεν εχετε ρε? Πριν ενα μηνα μας φαγατε για τον εξοπλισμο που μας ζητησατε, τωρα λετε για συνδρομητικο , αμα πεσει λγιο φωναζετε και αποπανω...
Δεν εχετε αλλη δουλεια να κανετε??

Λοκετο παρακαλω... 
Μολις γυρισει το site θα δειτε πολλες αλλαγες btw....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

αυτή η ράδιοαρβυλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά και το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο. ελπίζω το radio να μην πειραχτεί γιατί τότε θα βγουν τα κουμπούρια  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> αυτή η ράδιοαρβυλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά και το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο. ελπίζω το radio να μην πειραχτεί γιατί τότε θα βγουν τα κουμπούρια



τα προβληματα του νεοελληνα!  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

nodas πες αλευρι  ::  



```
[23:30] [23:30] <12nodas> TERMA TO TSAMPA
[23:30] [23:30] <12[-HubLink-]> <Ferox> kai na plirwnoume kai tous leechers etsi...swstos
[23:31] [23:31] <12nodas> nai
[23:32] [23:32] <12nodas> den sas xalase
```



```
[23:45] [23:45] <12nodas> kai 100 na mpoun to bgalame to 3000
```

Σε εδωσα  ::

----------


## chrismarine

άντε πότε γκανιαξαμε !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

τσαπα θα την βγαλετε παλι! Θα εισηγηθω στο συμβουλιο σοφων των leechers για πιο ακριβη ταριφα

----------


## chrismarine

μήπως είσαι elohim?

----------


## andreas

elohim = ?

----------


## Vigor

Τι σου σέρνουν ρε θηρίο...




> Γιατί απαγορεύτηκε και θάφτηκε το βιβλίο του Ενώχ; Τι παίζεται με την πανάρχαια επέμβαση των εκπεσόντων και μη Ελοχίμ στη Γη; Ποιες οι γνώσεις που δόθηκαν από τους Ελοχίμ και τους δαίμονες; Ποια είναι τα τέκνα των εκπεσόντων Ελοχίμ; Είναι ο κόσμος όπως τον νομίζουμε; Ένα πανάρχαιο βιβλίο με σύγχρονο μήνυμα.


http://www.esoterica.gr/FORUMS/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6048

----------


## JB172

> .....


Respect. Ελιωσα  ::

----------


## vilient

Ηθικο διδαγμα προς ολους τους "ελοχιμ" υπομονη κ πιστη το leechers θ'αναδυσει  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ενα Gold Member Card παρακαλω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Για ρίχτε μία ματιά τώρα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο στα παιδιά πίσω απ'το leechers για τις προσπάθειές τους!

----------


## Themis Ap

> Για ρίχτε μία ματιά τώρα...



Tώρα είναι αργά...  ::   ::  

Μπράβο σας πάντως για τις προσπάθειες.

----------


## Didis

Πάντως απο τότε που έπεσε το leechers επικρατεί ηρεμία στnν κίνηση..

----------


## aivanet

Welcome Back  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Μετά απο επικοινωνία/ανταλλαγή ΠΜ με τον χρήστη andreas κλειδώνεται το συγκεκριμένο θέμα κατόπιν αιτήσεως του. 

Επίσης από ότι είδα είναι ζωντανό και πάλι, οπως ανέφερε και ο John_A
στο μύνημα πάνω από αυτό που τώρα διαβάζετε... 

 ::

----------

